# Help With Upcoming Trip to Punta Rassa area (San Carlos Bay/Charlotte Harbor))



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Heading to Punta Rassa on Friday and Saturday. Any information folks can offer will be greatly appreciated. Will be staying at the La Quinta on Summerlin Road. Will the boat and gear be safe overnight? How is the Sanibel Harbor Marina? Restaurant recommendations? Will target usual inshore species. Any suggestions for top fishing areas to focus on? Thanks so much for the input. I'll be happy to reciprocate with anyone who may be heading down to South Florida.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Anybody fishing in SW Florida these days that might want to help out a South Florida fisherman? I'll be happy to reciprocate with similar information for anyone heading down this way. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I didn't see this until today. Sorry about that. Glad someone got you some insight. Looks like you guys did great too!

Andy


----------

